# Music Adult Children Know.......Sort Of Amazed Me!



## ClassicRockr (Jan 20, 2015)

I have found out that a lot of our "adult children" listened to the old Classic Rock (what it's called today) when they were young kids. These "adult children" have told me that they listened to Disco and the original hits of Styx, Boston, Kansas and others with their parents (us). 

We have a local band, that we go and listen to, that plays a lot of the old disco stuff and throws in some Classic Rock during their sets. They play in a place that mostly people in their mid 20's and 30's go to. While the band is playing, I can see these "adult kids" singing right along with the band. It really surprised me that they knew many of the songs! Some danced, but many just sat and listened or gabbed with their friends. Anyway, in 1976, I was 27 years old, which means a lot of these "adult kids" weren't even born yet or were still babies!

However, I did notice, when this local band took a break and the disc jokey took over and played Cupid Shuffle (by Cupid), the dance floor was packed w/all of these "adult kids"! Looked like a nightclub in the heart of New York City!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 20, 2015)

I am always amazed at the number of kids (tweens,teens and young adults) that I am around that looooove the "oldies". I`m guessing that it has to be from having listened to it when their parents played it. On the other hand, my hubby AKA "Gpa" is well known for his Ipod that has the real oldies (50s and 60s) on it. They do usually roll their eyes at that lol. But they`ll sometimes listen for awhile.


----------



## jujube (Jan 20, 2015)

Back in the 1980's, a lot of the 60's music was coming back.  I remember my daughter and her best friend being downright offended that the friend's mother and I knew the words to all those "new" songs.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 21, 2015)

I think the old Classic rock of the 70's is still the best and the kids still enjoy it.
The bands out at camp every weekend play everything from classic rock to some popular dance hiphop. All is enjoyed and danced too by the many generations of people there.
I see a lot of our generation getting into the music the kids are into.
Me? My kids enjoy classic rock and heavy metal. I can't handle listening to hip hop. Drives me bonkers and it's certainly not relaxing.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, some of the "oldie" tunes were updated and I love it! Such as, Mony, Mony (Tommy James/Shondels) was redone by Billy Idol and he REALLY rocks it! I Think We're Alone Now (another Tommy James one) redone by Tiffany. You Really Got Me (The Kinks) was redone by Van Halen (David Lee Roth) and they really ROCKED that one as well. 

If a tune ROCKS, this 65 yr. old dude is there!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)

I've always been a fan of old rock, and agree a lot of songs have been redone by newer artists, and they've done a good job with them.  It always makes me happy to know that rock from our day still lives on, even when performed by the original artist.  When I hear so many commercials on TV with familiar rock songs playing in the background, I think it's a great thing!  Says a lot for our generation and our music, it was a cool time to be young, that's for sure!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 21, 2015)

I love the Big Band sounds of the 40's.   That's the music my mother always played on the phonograph when I was a child.  I know the words to just about all of it, because when my parents would visit with friends... and they would have a few drinks.... they would start to sing.  When they got to "Indian Love Call" by Janette McDonald and Nelson Eddie... I knew the party was almost over!  

When I'm calling Youuuuu ou ou ou......ou ou ou


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 21, 2015)

Love our Classic Rock, Motown, some "Oldies", Disco, Country and definitely the Big Band era was great sounding. 

As for me, way back in my middle-to-later teen years, only music my step-parents listened to was Lawrence Welk on Saturday night. That was the night we either had a big bowl of popcorn or big bowl of ice cream for supper. Weird, but true. Sometimes I'd go up to my room and fiddle around with making a model car. The REAL music came into my life at the high school dances of '66, '67 and After Prom Party of '68. Some good rock back then.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Love our Classic Rock, Motown, some "Oldies", Disco, Country and definitely the Big Band era was great sounding.
> 
> As for me, way back in my middle-to-later teen years, only music my step-parents listened to was Lawrence Welk on Saturday night. That was the night we either had a big bowl of popcorn or big bowl of ice cream for supper. Weird, but true. Sometimes I'd go up to my room and fiddle around with making a model car. The REAL music came into my life at the high school dances of '66, '67 and After Prom Party of '68. Some good rock back then.



OMG CR.... I had to endure Lawrence Welk on Saturday night also.  As a teen it was pure torture!... My husband sometimes tunes in as one of our cable networks runs reruns of it on Saturday night..  Makes me depressed..  lol!!   As a side..  I have met Kathy Lennon several times.  She is a good friend of one of my co-workers and has visited her on  several occasions.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 22, 2015)

Adelaide radio station which is called 5AA has had for many years Saturday night jukebox think it starts about 7 pm ( can be listened to on the net ) it's an uninterrupted show no adds it has 60, 70, 80 music and I believe many youngsters tune into the station for party music. The same station has talkback show during the week the man who hosts it is still working at 75


----------

